# Gunbroker Faud Alert



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

It appears that I have been ripped off on a purchase through Gunbroker. "raygun2008" has 4 items listed for sale and buyer beware. I bid and won on a FN 5.7, after making payment (though Paypal, thank goodness) I asked for his information I need to complete the FFL transfer form. He replied to 4 emails, each time with an excuse why he couldn't send the information. How hard is it to send your company name, phone and fax number? Now I'm getting worried and start looking into this guy (I know, I should have done this before hand :smt013) and the phone numbers I can find are not in service. The last email I sent I told him I was worried because of the phones and he told me he would send a refund, but nothing has happened. I have filed a claim with Paypal, so we'll see where that goes.

This is just a warning to beware of raygun2008 on Gunbroker.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

OK first off you paid for a pistol with paypal. good luck there. have you talked to Gunbroker you need to soon, very soon. I hope you get it worked out ok.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Good luck. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

If you paid with a credit card (through paypal), I would contact the bank that issued the card and tell them the info and see what protection you have there. Just my .02.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

tekhead1219 said:


> If you paid with a credit card (through paypal), I would contact the bank that issued the card and tell them the info and see what protection you have there. Just my .02.


I hope you used a Credit card through paypal. Paypal does not like anyone using their service for firearm purchases. Most all the shop owners that list there will say no paypal because they have issue with firearm purchases.

If you used a card then have them do a charge back. That works really fast and he will have no choice in the matter. Other he will owe paypal or he pays it back but they will get the money off the card. Well, at least most of it. I'm really hoping this works out for you. Gunbroker is pretty ticked off by paypal and had a while back tried to strongly advise that no one used it. Though some still do for parts.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*No PayPal for me*

One of the reasons why I refuse to use PayPal is because they are ragingly anti-gun.

PayPay Firearms Policies

*Firearms, Weapons, and Knives Policy*

FIREARMS 
You may not use PayPal in the purchase or sale of any firearm unless the seller has been expressly approved by PayPal as detailed below. This includes all rifles, shotguns, and handguns, whether for use in sporting, as collectibles, or curio and relic (C&R) firearms, and regardless of their present working order. Furthermore, PayPal defines "firearm" consistent with the U.S. Code and, as such, prohibits frames, receivers, or any other serialized firearm components. For more information, please refer to U.S. Code Title 18, Section 921

Exception for Imitation and Non-Powder Guns 
PayPal permits the use of its services in the sale of certain properly-conforming replica (imitation) guns, paintball guns, blank guns, and "air-soft" guns. These items must display all markings required by law, must not be able to be readily converted to shoot a lethal projectile, and blank ammunition must not be included in the sale. In addition, as no one under the age of 18 is permitted to use the PayPal Service, regardless of the jurisdiction, under no circumstances shall the use of PayPal be permitted by persons under the age of 18 for the purchase or sale of any gun, including replica (imitation) guns, paintball guns, blank guns and "air-soft" guns. For more information regarding regulations applicable to the sale of imitation firearms, please refer to U.S. Code Title 15, Section 5001. The sale of imitation guns may be regulated differently outside the U.S., and international buyers and sellers must abide by these laws accordingly.

FIREARM PARTS AND ACCESSORIES
You may not use PayPal to purchase or sell any firearm receivers or frames, components and parts of receivers and frames, or "cut" or "80%" receivers. PayPal also does not permit assault weapon-related parts and accessories, firearm silencers, and kits designed to convert a firearm to have automatic firing capability. This includes the sale of any parts or accessories prohibited for sale by the National Firearms Act or other federal or state law, including items related to short-barreled shotguns or short-barreled rifles, fully automatic weapons, large-capacity magazines, multi-burst trigger activators and camouflaging firearm containers.

For more information about the National Firearms Act (NFA) and its requirements, please refer to the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms website.

AMMUNITION
You may not use PayPal to buy or sell high-capacity magazines (those which hold more than 10 rounds), ammunition with propellant (e.g., gunpowder), or blank ammunition unless the seller has been expressly approved by PayPal as detailed below. The term "ammunition" means ammunition or cartridge cases, primers, bullets, or propellant powder designed for use in any firearm.

DESTRUCTIVE DEVICES
You may not use PayPal in the purchase or sale of any explosive, incendiary, or poison gas bomb, grenade, grenade launcher attachment, rocket, missile, mine or similar device. Examples: Molotov cocktails, anti-tank guns (over caliber .50), bazookas, and mortars.

MILITARIA AND ORDNANCE
PayPal prohibits the use of its services in the purchase or sale of equipment or supplies issued to and formerly used by United States Armed Forces that have not been disposed of in accordance with Department of Defense demilitarization policies. Sales of such items may constitute violations of federal law.

Furthermore, you may not use PayPal in conjunction with the sale of ordnance (military weaponry, ammunition, and related parts) unless you can provide official documentation from the U.S. Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms (ATF) stating that the item is unserviceable or demilitarized. Contact your local ATF office for more details on obtaining such documentation.

WEAPONS
You may not use PayPal in the sale of certain hand weapons that are illegal according to federal or state laws including: nunchaku; brass or other metal knuckles; leaded canes/staffs/crutches/sticks; zip guns; shurikens/ throwing stars; hand grenades or metal replica hand grenades; and billyclubs/batons, sandclubs, sandbags, or slingshots (also known as saps or blackjacks). For any other hand weapons, sellers must make certain that the weapon is legal in all countries in which it will be available for purchase.

STUN GUNS
You may only use PayPal to sell stun guns to the extent permissible by law. Sellers are responsible for reviewing the laws in their location and the location of the buyer and ensuring that sales are legal in both locations before completing such transactions.

KNIVES
In general, you may use PayPal in the legal sale of knives, subject to the following exceptions:

 Switchblade Knives. You may not use PayPal in the sale of switchblade knives. A switchblade knife is defined as any knife that resembles a pocketknife with a blade that can be released automatically or by use of a trigger. Other names for switchblades include spring-blade knife, snap-blade knife, gravity knife, and butterfly knife.


 Disguised Knives. You may not use PayPal in the sale of knives disguised to look like a harmless item. This includes, but is not limited to: belt buckle knives, cane swords, shobi-zue, lipstick case knives, air gauge knives, and writing pen knives. 
In addition, as no one under the age of 18 is permitted to use the PayPal service, regardless of the jurisdiction, under no circumstances shall the use of PayPal be permitted by persons under the age of 18.

*PRE-APPROVED MERCHANTS*
You may not use PayPal in the purchase or sale of firearms or ammunition unless the seller has received prior approval from PayPal. PayPal reserves the right, at its sole discretion, to permit its payment services to be used for the legal purchase and sale of certain firearms and ammunition regulated by this policy. Approval to use PayPal for the sale of certain firearms or ammunition will only be permitted after a thorough review of the procedures and controls the seller has in place in order to ensure transactions and shipments are conducted in compliance with all applicable laws and regulations.

If you or your business requires approval to engage in the sale of firearms or ammunition in accordance with this policy, please send your contact information and a brief summary of your business to:[email protected].


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I filed a claim through Paypal and did receive a refund today. I'm not the only one that "raygun2008" is trying to screw. I just went to leave feedback on Gunbroker and there was another "F" rating feedback that has been posted today and I'm sure there will be others in the next couple of days. Not sure what the guys deal is, but it's some type of scam, for sure.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

cruzthepug said:


> I filed a claim through Paypal and did receive a refund today.


Great news! :smt023


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

You should report him to the ATF.

They take that kind of stuff seriously.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Great news! :smt023


+1...glad you got it back.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Glad you got it back. I'm kind of surprised they didn't say you didn't adhere to the TOS and took it for a Brady donation:smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Glad you got it back. I'm kind of surprised they didn't say you didn't adhere to the TOS and took it for a Brady donation:smt076


Wouldn't that add insult to injury? Not only did you not get your money back, but a donation was made in your name to the Brady's!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

just joking..

but Paypal is pretty ani gun. Especially after the Va. Tech shooting.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> I filed a claim through Paypal and did receive a refund today. I'm not the only one that "raygun2008" is trying to screw. I just went to leave feedback on Gunbroker and there was another "F" rating feedback that has been posted today and I'm sure there will be others in the next couple of days. Not sure what the guys deal is, but it's some type of scam, for sure.


the account will be closed and he/she will have another new account to try the same crap in a few days (if not already).
+1 for alerting the ATF, they can do more to go after him/her than gunbroker or paypal.


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*raygun2008*

What is the address of the crook?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

mikecu said:


> What is the address of the crook?


User Name:	raygun2008
Email Address:	[email protected]
First and Last Name: Ray Hammond
Address: 2010 KINGFISHER DR
PALM HARBOR, FL 34683-5026
USA
Home Phone Number:	727-771-7800
Work / Alternate Phone:	888-300-8192
Fax:	888-300-8192

His bio from Gunbroker

Others are now leaving feedback about getting ripped off. All his information is bogus. At the time I was emailing and trying to call these numbers in Gunbroker bio were different. All the number on his website were no longer in service and the one number I got a voice mail said to not leave a message. I noticed this morning his website is not working and all his listings (except one that sill has just a few hours left) are gone from Gunbroker. There for a few days hes was running back to back 1 day auctions. I have sent a email to the ATF reporting this, don't know what they can do, but I sent it anyway.

I'm guessing he gets your payment, send bogus information then ignores you emails and just tries to keep the money. I think I got lucky that I had problems making my payment the he replied to a email from his iphone, so I had his real email and ended up getting my money back.


----------

